# Michigan?



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

It'd be cool just to chill and get a pizza or something.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Aella said:


> Michigan here ~
> Anyone else?


Have you met up with anyone here in the past? I think I made one of these threads a year or two and got way more replies but still no one wanted to actually meet.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Aella said:


> A few from Michigan. @Rachelchloe @ *cai*rn .
> 
> Where are you located in MI (I think I remember responding to your thread back then)


I'm from the Detroit area. You?


----------

